# people who breed and sell dwa...



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

how often, if ever, do you get people without dwa licenses asking if they can buy your animals on the sly?

i am not planning on doing this, i was just thinking it must happen, theres plenty of fools out there that i can see asking "hey i have no dwa license but i have loads of experince, i have a royal and a corn"

:2thumb:


----------



## Ayra (Mar 3, 2011)

I don't hold a DWA myself but I use to work in a shop with quite a few DWA's and we never had anyone trying to purchase 'on the sly' whilst I was there. Most people immediately lost interest when they were told they needed a license.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

SilverSky said:


> how often, if ever, do you get people without dwa licenses asking if they can buy your animals on the sly?
> 
> i am not planning on doing this, i was just thinking it must happen, theres plenty of fools out there that i can see asking "hey i have no dwa license but i have loads of experince, i have a royal and a corn"
> 
> :2thumb:


About 80% of the people who emailed me asking me to sell them _latrodectus_ spiderlings did not have DWA and were fully aware of the legalities required. To be fair, most of them could have handled these spiders with no problems, but it does make you wonder "do you just want them to look 'cool', or are you genuinely interested for the right reasons...?"


----------



## AraCyanea (May 30, 2011)

If I could I would own a Venomous with no licence just because of the price for a licence where I will have them will cost eithe 600 or 1500, which is slightly explainable I think. I would still love to keep a B. Schlegelii, with or without a license, lol. I would still treat it as a DWA with security and all too.


----------



## Naturally Wild (Jul 1, 2012)

Is this post for real?

I mean why post something like this on an open forum which is often monitored by all sorts of people!


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

x-istealbears said:


> If I could I would own a Venomous with no licence just because of the price for a licence where I will have them will cost eithe 600 or 1500, which is slightly explainable I think. I would still love to keep a B. Schlegelii, with or without a license, lol. I would still treat it as a DWA with security and all too.


If you would go to the expense of obtaining all relevant good quality handling equipment. Secure set ups purpose built for such an animal. Then the license fee will be a small measure. If you are going to do it, do it properly.


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

x-istealbears said:


> If I could I would own a Venomous with no licence just because of the price for a licence where I will have them will cost eithe 600 or 1500, which is slightly explainable I think. I would still love to keep a B. Schlegelii, with or without a license, lol. I would still treat it as a DWA with security and all too.


. . .and WHEN someone gets hurt (or killed), the repercussions will be directed at the license holders.


----------



## AJ76 (May 24, 2011)

x-istealbears said:


> If I could I would own a Venomous with no licence just because of the price for a licence where I will have them will cost eithe 600 or 1500, which is slightly explainable I think. I would still love to keep a B. Schlegelii, with or without a license, lol. I would still treat it as a DWA with security and all too.


 
would you not try and get something with tastier venom???


----------



## galactico (Mar 20, 2011)

x-istealbears said:


> If I could I would own a Venomous with no licence just because of the price for a licence where I will have them will cost eithe 600 or 1500, which is slightly explainable I think. I would still love to keep a B. Schlegelii, with or without a license, lol. I would still treat it as a DWA with security and all too.


are you for real?


----------

